# K & M WANTS YOU!



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

Due to all the shakeup going on in Houston with the tracks. K & M would like your input on how they can make K&M an enjoyable race track for you. Thanks to Randy, David and all those that have supported them since their start. Lots has been done and more can be done.

Start a discussion here and bring youy thoughts to the track Satuday night for a discussion too! 

Here's one for you. How aboiut a Friday or Sunday Race day for Electrics? Now worries that a monster will run over you.

It's your chance to make a difference. BRING IT ON!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

I love K&M. The only thing I want isn't doable, which is move it to Ft. Bend County, LOL. Sometimes I don't feel like the late night, but then again, sometimes the late night is mo better too. I don't think I'd jack with the schedule if I were them. The other thing is, we all know there's another track about to open in the near vicinity. I hope they work something out where nobody's toes get stepped on schedule wise. Dunno about an electric only day. Having only flashlights is fun, but is there enough of a crowd to justify it? And then, if you want to run both (like I do sometimes) you have to make the trip twice. I'm just throwing thoughts out, anybody else have any?


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Drag strip? Now there's something that might be a Friday or Sunday activity. 'Course, Lyn would just have to officiate since he doesn't have one!


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

let me see,i love racing at K&M,it is Team Insaneracin' home track. Last week and a couple times before i have seen a race get started before everyone was checked in,(transponder issues) races were started before the actual computer was ready.
The age ole CORNER MARSHALLING problem,something NEEDS to be done about it.GT last week for the main had 2 people marshalling with 6 trucks or so.that does not work. I say "you dont marshall,you get docked a lap from the main"or you best qualifing time.if everyone volunteers at least 1 race to help marshall it can make a world of difference.races should not be started if there are no marshals on the track,it is not the drivers fault that marshals are not out there from the previous race..
someone in the hobby shop while races are going on to make repairs and what not.
snack lady to get a raise,she keeps my coffee going for me..hahaha.
K&M has come a looong way since i have been racing there and i want to thank Randy,Dave and everyone else that gives us a place to go on a sat nite race.
I knoe some of the things i had mentioned can be fixed but it takes all of us to put in and make this track even better.I AM IN!!!


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

cjtamu said:


> Drag strip? Now there's something that might be a Friday or Sunday activity. 'Course, Lyn would just have to officiate since he doesn't have one!


does he remember that we have started a drag racing association here in houston,we might have to remind him.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*He knows,*

Oh , your talking about me! Dave is ready to do the drag thing, If I'm not there this Saturday, Please talk t him about it. I know what he has offered but I'm not good at relaying the words.

When your ready to rip the straight line, I will be too. hint hint.

Good replies so far, anyone else?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

cjtamu said:


> Drag strip? Now there's something that might be a Friday or Sunday activity. 'Course, Lyn would just have to officiate since he doesn't have one!


Sundays work for me best! Everyother Saturday for my Mini Scale fix, the other Saturdays during cool weather for my Vintage offroad fix, and Sundays for Drag Racing?

Chilling like Dylan!


----------



## Ronnie Norris (Jul 14, 2005)

excuse my language.....but i say "F" it, lets all come together as a racing community and make something great happen. I know i have been out of it for a while but with the soon to be wife shopping and getting for our baby to be born just been really busy. I am glad i am back though and cant wait to get back to some serious racing like the old days. .......Paul...call me tomorrow evening if ya get time 281-354-6714

ronnie

L8


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

It's been awhile since I've been in there and if my complaint has been fixed then that is fantastic but ventilation used to be a BIG problem with K&M.


----------



## Ronnie Norris (Jul 14, 2005)

its still a problem kevin

L8
ronnie
281-354-6714


----------



## darrin (Apr 21, 2006)

> let me see,i love racing at K&M,it is Team Insaneracin' home track. Last week and a couple times before i have seen a race get started before everyone was checked in,(transponder issues) races were started before the actual computer was ready.
> The age ole CORNER MARSHALLING problem,something NEEDS to be done about it.GT last week for the main had 2 people marshalling with 6 trucks or so.that does not work. I say "you dont marshall,you get docked a lap from the main"or you best qualifing time.if everyone volunteers at least 1 race to help marshall it can make a world of difference.races should not be started if there are no marshals on the track,it is not the drivers fault that marshals are not out there from the previous race..
> someone in the hobby shop while races are going on to make repairs and what not.
> snack lady to get a raise,she keeps my coffee going for me..hahaha.
> ...


I would tend to agree with all of what Paul said.

I am a fanatic about people corner marshalling when it is their time. There are times when I get wrapped in something after a race, but 99.9% of the time, I put my car down and go to the track to corner. (You get the best spot when you are the first one out there) I hear threats, but I don't see people coming to the track when their name is called. I have not looked to see if laps are being docked, if they are, that's great, but it does not seem to be fixing the problem. I have actually approached people and ask if they should have been corner marshalling and they said YES, but I had to fix my car. The point is, fix your car after you corner. Just because you didn't finish the race doesn't mean that you don't have to corner.

If we never wrecked we wouldn't need them, but incidents do happen and the corner marshall isn't driving, so they shouldn't be yelled at when you wreck. Some corner marshalls don't get in any hurry either, but still they should not be yelled at.

Starting races before transponder or other issues are worked out. This is a tricky one, since you have to be fair to everyone, and the people with out issues are ready to race, and now they have to wait, sitting there burning fuel. Not a big deal to me, because I know for a fact I have been in that situation where I needed to get something worked out and people are waiting on me. Some people get wrapped up in the heat of the moment and forget about the time when it was them that had the issue and people were waiting.

Number of heats. $15.00 for 2 heats and a main. I would prefer 3 heats and a main. I know that people have complained about the time that the races are over if we run three heats, but I also know that people have complained about spending $15.00 to run 2 heats and a main. I drive 200 miles round trip to get to K&M. There have been times when I have had to park in a truck stop to get some sleep to be able to make it home. I think that there are others that drive a good distance to get there also. I make this trip because I like to race, and K&M is a great place to race with great people. I think the set up is awsome, but I for one would like to see three heats instead of two.

These are things that concern me. If they don't get fixed, will I quit racing at K&M?? I don't think so, and anyone that stops racing at any track because EVERYTHING was not the way they thought it should be, will never stop floating from track to track complaining about how bad it was a track XYZ. Do I have a track that I call my home track? No, I will support them all and go where the racing goes. Ronnie Norris, I don't think I know you, but I do agree with what you said, lets pull together and have a great racing community. There are enough racers to support more than one track.

I don't usually post to this type of post, but since you ask, I gave you my .02. It will not effect where I race, or when I race, because I love this hobby, and I will continue to race as long as there are tracks to race at.

As the saying goes, competition is good for business. Keep up the good work K&M and people will continue to race there.

Thanks,
Darrin


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Cool!*

Thank you all for your thoughts so far. I will kae sure that Randy and Dave get these ideas.

Keep them coming.


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

I agree with everything that has been said allready. I would just like to give my thoughts on what has been said, and mention a couple other things that come to mind. Before I start my rant, I would like to say that I greatly appreciated the people who make K&M a great place to race. Even though I'm still pretty new to racing, and I haven't been to many other tracks, I do consider K&M my "home track". Thank you to Dave and Randy for giving us a great place to race every weekend. I know there are also other people who do alot to make it happen too, and thank you to all of them as well.

These are my honest, uncensored opinions. I don't mean for any of this to be personal or directed at any one person. Just my honest opinions, I hope I don't come off sounding like a jerk, sorry in advance if I do.

And one more thing. I know the racers have a responsibillity to do their part in this as well. If there is something I can/should do differently, or in addition to what I do now, by all means someone please let me know. Like I said, I am still kinda new to this, so help me out please.

OK, one last thing before I start, Thank you to all who have helped me out since the first day I started racing. A few names that come to mind are Darrin, Chris, Dave, Lynn, and Duane <sp?>. There have been others as well, but I am bad with names, so thank you to them too.

Now, here it is......

Corner marshalling, or lack of in some cases, seems to be so simple, but yet it is always a problem. For one, there always seems to be a lack corner marshall's, even if there were enough people in the prior race. And like Darrin said, I've heard threats about someone doing something about it, but I have yet to see anything actually done about it. Many people who do corner just do a very poor job of it, no hustle at all, and then they just throw your car down anywhere in any direction, even pointing backwards in some cases. Then there's the little kids who get out there and are afraid to even touch the cars.

As for transponder issues, I have defnately had my share. I can't count how many times my races haven't counted or were scored wrong because of a transponder issue. In fact, I can't remember the last time I had a race night were I didn't have a transponder issue of some sort. It's basically something I count on happening every week, because it does happen almost every week.

Ventilation and temperature. Well, I know this is a difficult thing to deal with given the circumstances. But if there is anyway that it could be improved it would make a big difference.

Watering the track. I think the track should be watered at least between every round. I don't know how everyone else feels about it, but for me being a gas truck racer, racing on a dry track can be so difficult that it just takes the fun out of it completely.

I would also like to have 3 rounds of qualifying, and 15 minute mains for the A's. Also, how about a reduced fee for additionall classes. First class is $15, how about making additionall classes $10. My round-trip to race every weekend is 80 miles, wich works out to be about $15 in gas, and 2 hours of driving in good traffic. So, as of right now, I am spending $30 to drive 2 hours and race for 20 minutes. Then on top of that the money I spend in the hobby shop, wich is considerable.

The hobby shop. I know it's impossible to stock every part for every car or truck that will be racing there, or even come close to that for that matter, and I am very greatfull to have the hobby shop there at all. That being said, I wish there were more common wear/replacement items on hand. And being able to get in more oftem would help too.

That's what comes to mind right now, if I have any other deep thoughts I will share them with you guys.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

I agree with justinspeed on the 15.00 each class,i always run 2 classes 30.00 bucks,well i am interested in running 3 classes like i did last nite, and that costs me 45.00 dollars,i do live around the corner from K&M so travel expense is not a problem for me. i think if the additional class fee was discounted we would have more multipal class racers and maybe even bring in new racers.


----------



## backdraft341 (Dec 19, 2005)

how about starting at 3pm and running 3 quals. i feel we should be done by 11pm at the lastest. if you start docking the racers that dont corner i think that will fix it. thats my 2 cents


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

backdraft341 said:


> how about starting at 3pm and running 3 quals. i feel we should be done by 11pm at the lastest. if you start docking the racers that dont corner i think that will fix it. thats my 2 cents


agreed!!! I am all for starting at 3 and running 3 qualifiers.
also,post the qualifiers as the races are finished and post the current point standings(which have to be fixed,there are flaws).
Dont let anyone take home the status sheet for the nite,i was looking for it to compare my laptimes and they were already taken home by some people.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

When I first started racing the track to be at was Houston RC. That was long before Nitro and it was the norm to see at least a C Main in stock buggy and truck, same for mod and maybe 8 cars in 4 wheel drive. 90-100 entries very common back in 93-94. Some of the best drivers Houston has ever seen were there in force. Guys like Frosty, David Joor, Mod Bob, Rhett McNair, Tony Newhouse, Nia Nguyen, Pat Dando, Tol Tolbert, Barry Rayborn, Lyn Pate, Binson, ....... and the list goes on.

I also remember my first trip to K&M, and that was many moons ago. Before the clay was added to the dirt. Ill never forget because I LOVED that dirt. It had sooooo much traction and my XX was absolutly HOOKED up! I TQed stock buggy and the board went into a "G" main! Thats allmost 70 entries in stock buggy alone! The reason why there was such a big turn out is because HRC was being boycotted and everyone from HRC went to K&M. Thats alot of folks on top of the K&M crowd.

Withen a few months, because of the boycott, HRC had to close. There were no more racers there, and I know since Nia and I were the last guys to run there, ask Terry Smidt.

Because of all the politics, by the time Richard Oliver opened PerFormance raceway, I bet 150 guys left racing RC. After awhile the track was sold to Jorge Tabush and IMO, he did the very best that could be done with Houstons racing scene. We had some really big races there, but that track eventually failed, but it wasnt because of politics, it was because nitro racing was gaining ground. IMO, Nitro is the worst thing that ever happened to racing in Houston. But without Nitro, there wouldnt be a offroad track left, and that disturbs me. Thats not the track owners fault, thats the racers fault. If K&Ms managment said OK, no more Nitro cars, trucks, truggys and 8th scalers, the track would be closed in no time flat!

The problems that are being brought up here isnt because of something that K&M has done wrong, its us racers! If your fellow racers are not marshalling, kick them in their arse and lead by example! Like Darrin said, be the first out there. And when guys are practicing? Get out there and corner for them! That does a couple of things! You get to see the best lines, you get to help the driver your cornering for, you make friends and you set an example for others to follow!

With the limited amount of racers left, the worst thing that can happen is any politics going on, or bitshting about tracks. The track owners dont really make the rules anymore, the racers do! Lead by example and its allways best to keep the complaints on the DL and one on one.

Plus, I want K&M to stick around. I want to run electric vintage class soon, and I sure HOPE to see the dragstip layed!

Peace!


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Gary,i agree 100% on the marshalling-lead by example- there are a number uf us that are out there religously cornering,and there is the select bunch that can care less,but if they arn't marshalled they have a coniption fit on the stand. as long as i know that i am doing what i can to help,i would hope others would follow.
i am not sure how i feel about the issue of keeping quiet though.if nothing is said then nothing gets done. i like to speak my mind on issues that can help us keep rc racing going in houston.i have seen it too many times in my rc racing career that you need to speak up.yeah,maybe not here on the forums now that i think about it but the thread was started and i feel this is a good place to get the ball rolling on certain issues.
oh, and on the vintage class.....i am rebuilding my cars as i type.....


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*It's Cool.*

Lots of good stuff being brought out. I now that Randy and Dave will be reading this and at least start working on the key items. It's not all about K&M but hahow to make our racing experience what we want out of it. Have a great racing time, No mechanical problems, Take home the bragging rights for the week. Everything else would seem trivial.


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

I don't know how hard it would be to add a corner marshall roll call in the last minute before the race starts but other than that I don't see any way to identify those not being there. I believe that the person up in the box is really busy and may not have time to do that. I also realize that the track owners are most likely trying to handle it delicately as to not run off drivers. I know that we as racers want what is fair but they have to be able to financially survive as well. The one lap docking may be enough to straighten things out, heck if not make it two laps. 

As for hustle, being 300 pounds I do the best I can which is nowhere near the job Jim Sheffield can do. He floats like a butterfly, flips em like a bee. Sorry if I am not fast enough. However, please don't lose your temper if it doesn't get turned over fast enough or if the cars don't get turned over in the right order. The marshall is certainly doing the best they can and they are not the ones that wrecked, that is..... if ya gonna be mad ya gotta be mad at yousef because you wrecked and not the marshall. 

All in all I think that the racers are a great group of people and those that haven't been marshalling have not taken the time to think about what they are doing or not doing. 

Whatever the case may be let's keep it positive. My daughter will be old enough to race in a year or two and I certainly wish to bring her to a family environment. 

Race on dudes! I hope to be there Saturday, request for my leave pass is in, depending on scheduling...

Not to get silly on ideas, brain fart here. How about bright orange hunting vests with numbers on them. Hooks to hang them on the announcers stand. Grab your vest with your position number and head out to marshall. No roll call or anything and if you have a stand in so be it. One glance by the announcer and he can check it off. May not be a bad idea but it costs money. 

Doh, I need to get to work.


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

A corner marshal roll call is not hard to do at all, I've had to raise my hand many times when being called by the announcer to see who all was on the track. You don't need vests and the announcer is not THAT busy up in the tower. All they have to do is look at the sheet of the last race and go down the line. Call each name and if somebody doesn't answer call their name out again to make sure they heard you. If nobody raises their hand they get docked a lap.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

KevinLRC said:


> A corner marshal roll call is not hard to do at all, I've had to raise my hand many times when being called by the announcer to see who all was on the track. You don't need vests and the announcer is not THAT busy up in the tower. All they have to do is look at the sheet of the last race and go down the line. Call each name and if somebody doesn't answer call their name out again to make sure they heard you. If nobody raises their hand they get docked a lap.


Thats what Terry used to do at PR.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

KevinLRC said:


> A corner marshal roll call is not hard to do at all, I've had to raise my hand many times when being called by the announcer to see who all was on the track. You don't need vests and the announcer is not THAT busy up in the tower. All they have to do is look at the sheet of the last race and go down the line. Call each name and if somebody doesn't answer call their name out again to make sure they heard you. If nobody raises their hand they get docked a lap.


we did the same thing at performance hobby raceway in Chalmette,La.


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

The scoring software has a neat little button on top that says Turn Marshalls or something to that effect. I know because when I had to call the races, it was murder gettting marshalls out to the track. I used the button give me a quick list of who should be out there. It comes up as a pop up. Good luck with this. Anyone who has called the races knows how hard and time consuming it is to have to beg and plead to get marshalls to the track. I hope everyone trys as hard as they would want someone to try to flip their car over. Some are faster than others. Some fall down trying. I like both.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

ddcarter3. Some fall down trying. I like both.[/QUOTE said:


> you must have been watching me marshall sat nite,my arse is killing me


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

I was there in spirit only. Though, it would have been funny to see that. :rotfl:See y'all in 2 weeks.


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

I don't mind the bigger guy's or the slower guys turn marshalling, as long as they're giving it a good effort. What bothers me is the ones who just don't seem to care at all, and just don't try. I am a big guy myself, but I still try to do the best I can when I'm out there.


----------



## Dave c. (Jan 14, 2006)

guys i'm taking notes and Randy and I will continue to try to provide a great race track for all you guys in Houston and surrounding counties.
It takes ya'lls input and cash to make positive changes.
continue to support K & M and we will do our part.
c-ya at the track -


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Dave c. said:


> guys i'm taking notes and Randy and I will continue to try to provide a great race track for all you guys in Houston and surrounding counties.
> It takes ya'lls input and cash to make positive changes.
> continue to support K & M and we will do our part.
> c-ya at the track -


Dave,you dont have to worry about me,i'll be there. I think things ran pretty smooth sat. nite....lets keep this going!!!!!


----------



## backdraft341 (Dec 19, 2005)

how about a fun raiser race to provide the up grades at the track everyone wants. we already have the best track in houston. lets make it even better. everyone knows $15 a race does not pay for utilitys, rent, insurance and upgrades at the track. whats the # 1 thing everyone wants at the track? ventilation watering system, ect. i suggest a watering sytem so we dont have to do it manuelly. imwilling to do my part. JMHO


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

backdraft341 said:


> how about a fun raiser race to provide the up grades at the track everyone wants. we already have the best track in houston. lets make it even better. everyone knows $15 a race does not pay for utilitys, rent, insurance and upgrades at the track. whats the # 1 thing everyone wants at the track? ventilation watering system, ect. i suggest a watering sytem so we dont have to do it manuelly. imwilling to do my part. JMHO


lets do that,i think it is a great idea. maybe we can can have some kind of silent auction or raffle.something like this will need to be promoted to get any kind or response.we can work out the details and create flyers and what not to and pass them out at places that we think will draw interest.I am in!!!


----------



## Ronnie Norris (Jul 14, 2005)

i'll help, just let me know what i can do.

L8
ronnie


----------

